# Humming



## cheezeball_louie (Jan 17, 2004)

I just drove a 1994 altima GXE, and at about 105-110 it starts humming from the passenger side just curious to what it was.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

A sign to not be a fucking dumbass and not run the car that fast since there is absolutly no reason to do it.


----------



## cheezeball_louie (Jan 17, 2004)

Down Boy. Didn't mean to strike a nerve. I think your reply was a little uncalled for. No one else was at risk but me,myself, and I. I mean, what else are you gonna do with 150 horsepower?


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Could be a bad or not properly inflated tire. 

By the way, I have a drive fast friend that had a blow out at 95 or so and now he has to live in a wheelchair the rest of his life.

Papa Ray


----------



## cheezeball_louie (Jan 17, 2004)

> I have a drive fast friend that had a blow out at 95 or so and now he has to live in a wheelchair the rest of his life.


Did he drive tracks or did he just go everywhere in a hurry?


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

He said " i didn't ever think anything bad would happen from driving fast".

More than 38,000 people are killed in the U. S. each year in auto accidents.

Driving a car (truck, motorcycle, etc) is the single most dangerous thing anyone can do.

So, it makes sense to do it carefully and always knowing that it "can happen to you".


----------

